# Its Official...



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Chronomaster has stopped doing O&W...

Just Roy left in the UK now


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

It'll be a sad, sad day when the last of these rolls out of the workshop - there's only a handful left on Roy's site, now...


----------



## Joppers (Dec 29, 2008)

And Roy's out of stock, awaiting some to be manufactured!


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Should never have gotten shot of my M5...I knew it the day I posted it :cry2:


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Are O & W definitely still producing watches?


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

Parabola said:


> Chronomaster has stopped doing O&W...
> 
> Just Roy left in the UK now


Old news! This was posted back in January - http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=36988


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes but it was wrong back in January


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It is a shame, just hope Roy can obtain a few more before Albert Wajs decides to call it a day :blink:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

This is all very strange, how much would it cost a company to obtain the presence, name and reputation of O&W? Why does production have to stop?

They are great affordable watches, I have O&W and Seiko divers, both of similar quality (IMO) but I never wear the Seiko's, they are ubiquitous, the O&W's feel a little bit special.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

MarkF said:


> This is all very strange, how much would it cost a company to obtain the presence, name and reputation of O&W? Why does production have to stop?
> 
> They are great affordable watches, I have O&W and Seiko divers, both of similar quality (IMO) but I never wear the Seiko's, they are ubiquitous, the O&W's feel a little bit special.


I suppose it's all dependent on whether the venerable Mr Wajs wants the name to continue after he ceases production - I agree about the O&Ws feeling special, it would be great to see production continue but it would also be a shame if it just became another brand exercise...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Yes, a branding exercise would not be good. Roy could do it, take on O&W, close links, experience etc :thumbup:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Yes, a branding exercise would not be good. Roy could do it, take on O&W, close links, experience etc :thumbup:


Makes sense to me


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Parabola said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, a branding exercise would not be good. Roy could do it, take on O&W, close links, experience etc :thumbup:
> ...


And me :thumbsup:

Roy is this possible :shout:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Yes, a branding exercise would not be good. Roy could do it, take on O&W, close links, experience etc :thumbup:


I must admit, that thought did cross my mind...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Yes, a branding exercise would not be good. Roy could do it, take on O&W, close links, experience etc :thumbup:


Does Mr Wajs look anything like Marlon Brando and Roy Al Pacino!!??

Maybe they could have that special meeting and Roy become part of the "family"!!!    :lol:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Griff said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, a branding exercise would not be good. Roy could do it, take on O&W, close links, experience etc :thumbup:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

All speculation guys, all speculation. We have not heard anything either way.

From what I understand some smaller manufacturers are having a hard time getting a hold of some ETA movements at a good price. I know Grovana is in that situation, from a very good source at Grovana. Even Zeno is using "other" movements now and then, it seems even older movements from who knows where.

So will all sort its self out


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

any more info?


----------



## Joppers (Dec 29, 2008)

Did anyone hear anything about new O&W stock?

I ordered an M4 around Christmas time last year, but nothing has come into Roy's since then.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

I've tried the emails/info links on the ai wajs site but they dont work.


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

Is it worrying that Roy hasn't chimed in? :huh:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

trumpetera said:


> Is it worrying that Roy hasn't chimed in? :huh:


No I doubt he reads the forums any more


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Parabola said:


> trumpetera said:
> 
> 
> > Is it worrying that Roy hasn't chimed in? :huh:
> ...


He's been a bit busy recently of course :bb: :lamo: but, more generally, I regret that you're right.

I have often wondered if Roy has access to commercially sensitive information, such as the future plans at O&W, that it might not be appropriate to share with us; but I do miss any sort of insight from him about things like the future availability of O&W stock, as high-lighted in this thread. For example, I've been thinking about getting an M4 (already posted a couple of wanted ads) and would much rather hold on to order one from Roy if there's any chance he'll be getting any (despite the reported demise of the M series) than order one from the U.S. Yes, we could all bombard him with e-mails, but that would undermine one of the benefits I would hope to get out of this Forum.

Either way, I'm sure I speak for many when I say that to hear more words of wisdom occasionally from our benefactor would be most welcome. Gawd bless 'im.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I read somewhere that O&W had gone into liquidation. Can't remember where though :cry2:

I guess Roy would be the best to confirm this?


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Toshi said:


> I read somewhere that O&W had gone into liquidation. Can't remember where though :cry2:
> 
> I guess Roy would be the best to confirm this?


  :shocking: :no::sadwalk: and other assorted emoticons.

Roy, what nowest thou?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Everything at O&W is fine. Watches are still been produced and i hope to have some stock soon although prices have gone up quite a bit.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

great news :rltb: 

Can't ait to see what omes in


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That is good news Roy, thanks for updating all of us


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

:sweatdrop: :thumbup:  :clap: and other assorted emoticons

That's terrific news all round. Thanks for keeping us in the loop Roy. :notworthy: :rltb:


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Roy said:


> Everything at O&W is fine. Watches are still been produced and i hope to have some stock soon although prices have gone up quite a bit.


Roy,

does that mean that M series spares may be available sometime???

charles


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm still suprised at how long its taken for stock to arrive


----------

